# Post a larger version of your avatar :p



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine is this girl from this music video(below)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

au Lait said:


>


Awwww I'm sooo in love with Hipster Puppy!!! :love


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Drew it myself lol

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


It has been bugging me where the heck I had seen that face before! lol Good idea for a thread :yes


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Forgive me.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Awwwww yeahhhhhhhh.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

This was taken with a webcam, so my skin looks WAY more perfect than it actually is... :blank


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


>


I know I told you on your page, but the adorableness of this picture just blows my mind every time I see it. *squee* :clap



Fantas Eyes said:


>


That's really pretty. :yes


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

^Oh my. The larger version is even more sexy o.o


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< That's the only size it comes in.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pretty much the same size. :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Awwww I'm sooo in love with Hipster Puppy!!! :love


Me too! He's so dreamy. :mushy



GothicRavenGoddess said:


> I know I told you on your page, but the adorableness of this picture just blows my mind every time I see it. *squee* :clap


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Original (*WARNING*: Swear words):
http://i.imgur.com/GnBkT.gif
And a vector my friend did for me (Huge):
http://i.imgur.com/9JxGb.png


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

NEVER!

It is mine and mine aloooone.


----------



## JimmyRaven (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> NEVER!
> 
> It is mine and mine aloooone.


Made this thread because I was hoping you would post yours so I could steal it. I am disappointed:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vanilllabb said:


> Pretty much the same size. :b


A fraction of an inch on either side and I would have to infract!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

[ ]


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Awwwww yeahhhhhhhh.


:sus


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> Made this thread because I was hoping you would post yours so I could steal it. I am disappointed:wife


Here you go, because I'm a jerk and didn't know what the source was for years:










And here's my current:


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Picture I took this spring while camping.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> Here you go, because I'm a jerk and didn't know what the source was for years:


:lol You have saved me a lot time trying to firgure out the source of her avatar.!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I know I just posted in here yesterday, but I like to change mine about every 3 weeks.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

why?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> Here you go, because I'm a jerk and didn't know what the source was for years:


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Why why why why would you do that.

You are so totally indeed a jerk  This actually made me really sad and ruined my week.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

okay....


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

REDITS said:


>


I don't get it either, but it sounds like one hell of a story.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Why why why why would you do that.
> 
> You are so totally indeed a jerk  This actually made me really sad and ruined my week.


Forget it, Jake. It's Internet-town.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I only have a larger version of the photo it was edited from.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

my best kelly bundy impression.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

This is the Robbin for : Cushing's .


----------



## sapientiamagna (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Exploding Dog pic.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I want Eliza's avatar to move in slow motion. Then I could just sit and stare.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*[Picture removed. Potential to cause epileptic seizures.]*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm, I never thought I'd see the day, but I think Cleary's old avatar has finally been outdone!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Hmmmmmmm, I never thought I'd see the day, but I think Cleary's old avatar has finally been outdone!


She can keep the crown for best seizure inducing avatar


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I never knew my old avatar was so legendary on here.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

hellofromthegutter said:


>


I really enjoy this photo lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just me in the daylight. Lace curtains don't go well with ****ty webcams :teeth


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I changed my avatar so I feel obligated to repost lol

Me + Jennifers body megan fox


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I KNEW THAT WASN'T A CAT TOOTH!!!!!

*runs like a petrified school girl*


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I KNEW THAT WASN'T A CAT TOOTH!!!!!
> 
> *runs like a petrified school girl*


Your blood smells good from 9000 miles away.. Up close im sure it smells even sweeter.... oooooooo yaaaa..

mmmmmmmmmm Ughhhh *creepy old man moan*

MRHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^ That is cool!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ohhai said:


> Original (*WARNING*: Swear words):
> http://i.imgur.com/GnBkT.gif
> And a vector my friend did for me (Huge):
> http://i.imgur.com/9JxGb.png


lmao i love him


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> *[Picture removed. Potential to cause epileptic seizures.]*


Thanks m_g :lol


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


>


I really like this picture


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> Thanks m_g :lol


Lmao what a reason.. thats a first Ive seen
Def could though eh!


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> I really enjoy this photo lol


thanks lol your avatar is very interesting as well


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> Thanks m_g :lol


Nice one MoM!

:b


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

=)


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't enjoy it too much, K?

Nah, I'm kidding, go wild! lol


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

^ great boobies avatar


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> ^ great boobies avatar


lol, thanks Kennie. Yep, Skyla's pretty well endowed in that particular picture...


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

*eek*

:teeth


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Don't enjoy it too much, K?
> 
> Nah, I'm kidding, go wild! lol


The girl in the orange looks like shes about ready to bury her face in those boobs.....nice. :teeth


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

..


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

flipped and edited a little xP


----------



## roughh (Aug 2, 2011)

traced a sad girl, put the moon behind her and added some snow / stars. very a la SA


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)




----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

It's the album cover of a band I like called Spitz.
The name of the album is Fake Fur, which is also where I got my username.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

@ Fantas Eyes

I really like your avatar. She just seems so happy and carefree!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Really love this picture.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I trust MindOverMood doesn't have any ulterior motives here and just wants to see a larger photo of my kitty.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

JanaNanner said:


> Forgive mE


 i love you xxx an what to hold you. is that such a bad thing


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*the utimate english breafast*


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

foxy said:


>


Whoa. Want. Now.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*This pup,s name is gem ,I bred her now lives with daughter*


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*this is the hole litter*


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

foxy said:


> i love you xxx an what to hold you. is that such a bad thing


No, it's not a bad thing, but you might want to get to know me before you decide you love me. Haha.  Thank you anyway.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mines Ralph only a few weeks old in the pic


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

pulling a face


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


 jesus thats one scary kid


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ripped mine off of Doseone's _Skeleton Repellent_.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

<<< Original size.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*cool sex change you got there*




MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

In all its glory:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

huh said:


> In all its glory:


:lol


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*This had a sudden increase in handwashing*


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Zombie town*


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

best dude


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

I posted this picture on here before...

But meh...










:roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

GothicRavenGoddess said:


> I posted this picture on here before...
> 
> But meh...
> 
> :roll


Why the eye roll?:blank


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Why the eye roll?:blank


Because to me, it looks more like a bashful expression...

I only wish I was as pretty as my pictures made me out to be lol


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

itisgoingtobefine said:


>


 how come thia avatar only works at the big size , i copied it an like yours on the web page dont move


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

foxy said:


> how come thia avatar only works at the big size , i copied it an like yours on the web page dont move


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


 thanks.:yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

foxy said:


> thanks.:yes


Thank you. I don't know how to re size a gif file.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Simba!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

cutie



laura024 said:


> Simba!


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> Thank you. I don't know how to re size a gif file.


 true i put it in photo bucket but it wont up size it


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> Thank you. I don't know how to re size a gif file.





foxy said:


> true i put it in photo bucket but it wont up size it


I use a program called Jasc Animation


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


This is like the Alice in Wonderland Disneyland attraction only a ****ton more crazy. I can definitely see patrons sitting in a cart that steers them into Tom's ****eating grin while being greeted by infamous characters Tom has played over the years.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Its me and my old hair, my hair is longer now


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


 hahaha omg this really really made me laugh...not like him in the pic tho.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

The picture of the wolf howling at the moon.. "The bitter has to be there because the sweet can be felt" (something like that. not direct quote)
luv it and the signature is just what i think.. I wonder if some peoples goodtimes and more ecstatic than others? from pixi


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Its me and my old hair, my hair is longer now


 You have sad but beautiful EYES :blank


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

McBess :b


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


love this one!:clap


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Darth Star Wars: The Old Republic - Darth Malgus Statue 9" Gentle Giant.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

kosherpiggy said:


>


Saved! :teeth


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> Saved! :teeth


Lmao, this makes me laugh it's awesome. I'd post mine but it's just a picture of me :yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

NVU said:


> Lmao, this makes me laugh it's awesome. I'd post mine but it's just a picture of me :yawn


Aw why not? lol Yeah man I love Domo!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Anime  gotta love it


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


>


She looks so sad...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Anime  gotta love it


Hawt! Which anime?


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

It doesn't exactly say that same thing as my avatar... but here goes:


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Lain. one of, if not my favourite anime character.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> She looks so sad...


That's mostly why I like it, I love emotion she's showing.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

8cm high in real life.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dissonance said:


>


Use this to replace your current avatar (Will get rid of the white background like in the larger version).









------------

Mine:


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


>


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Avatar is of me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> My avatar is me..... :eek





laura024 said:


>





RawrJessiRawr said:


> Avatar is of me


I knew there was a reason to why I made this thread again

:b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

My puppy


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Kabuto from naruto  I drew it myself ^_^


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> What a creepaaaaa.
> I kid.
> 
> Hmmm, I got really bored and edited this picture. My makeup is smeared lol. This is precisely why I don't like makeup and I barely wear it nowadays. -.-
> ...


OMG!
With your head turned like that, you remind me of the country singer Jo Dee Messina.

CAN I HAVE AN AUTOGRAPH Miss THANG!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

It's reversed, but:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


This made me :lol for some reason lol.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Meh. Looks better smaller. Lol.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*the face of the depression monster*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KelsKels said:


> Meh. Looks better smaller. Lol.


Nah, this is much better than having to squint


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


>


great pic


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

<3 this picture


----------



## wishing on a star (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> great pic


Thanks.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Music <3


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Spider-man and Gambit posing for a picture after beating Onslaught, if it looks cropped it's because it is. They were originally black and white


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

And just for the sake of it...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Look at dem pixels.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

as seen here:


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:heart:heart:heart


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Zombie!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Evo said:


>











:3


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Happens to me very time I see a topless woman.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)

Mizore Shirayuki from Rosario To Vampire (drawn in "gununu" style)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Barette said:


> I would, *but it might get taken down* :/
> 
> Eh, I will, I love this photo


Well her areola is showing.. Not that I'm complaining:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lol, your nipple is busting out. :b


Lol, I just noticed that too


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## birdlady (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

World's best avatar of the world's best grandpa is originally the world's best shirt.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Last:









Current:


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

au Lait said:


>


 awwwwwwww


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> World's best avatar of the world's best grandpa is originally the world's best shirt.


 Where can I get this shirt??!!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Where can I get this shirt??!!


You can get this amazng shirt on Redbubble.

-----------------------------

Anyway since I'm here, my current avatar is Tom Waits from Coffee and Cigarettes.


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

:cig


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

IveGotToast said:


>


:lol I watched that episode the other day.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


> Anyway since I'm here, my current avatar is Tom Waits from Coffee and Cigarettes.


was wondering what its from. seen the film aswell! (i'm so bad at spotting these things)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just changed the background colour to match the forums.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

<


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

StrangetoBehold said:


> Boom.


I see a little Christina ricci here!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

CWe said:


> I see a little Christina ricci here!


I've heard that one many times before. lol


----------



## Daria (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Likeadrifter (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

scary


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

its a still from this;


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hypnotizing.


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Messyhair u cant tell on my little pic tho mwaha 
Edit: ops thats a different pic. lol 1 minute. O nvm I avnt uploaded the otherone its close enough anyway xD lol.


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

KAAAAAAAAAAAAMIIII YAMMMMIIII YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!








(I JUST HAD TO :yes) lol xD


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

current avatar, something I stumbled upon and edited last year










I nicked it from a website since I figured whoever the person was who made it had a face a lot like mine :lol
just changed the hat colour and lightened the eyes. my beard is actually a little more brown/ginger but I couldn't alter that without all the borders and outline going the same colour.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Wow, that's uh... big.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I love everything about this image.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

But now im growing a beard for fun.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Worryingly close to doing a duck face :|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Nojz (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

^^ Spike, your fly looks like it needs zipping up.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Perkins said:


> ^^ Spike, your fly looks like it needs zipping up.


His package is too big! :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nojz said:


>


Awww! :mushy


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Go to my profile if you wwant to see my fine ***. 


And by fine *** I obviously mean like a 6.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww! :mushy


I just thought I should tell you, pee wee herman was my childhood hero.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


>


<3


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol oh that reminds me I watched 2 more episodes of mordecai xD 2nd one was where they played a computer game and the evil boss came to life and destroyed everything xD cant remember 3rd one now lol.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I'm going to keep this one for awhile. ^_^


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


>


That doesn't look like Zac Efron to me. :lol


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

:boogie Colored it myself


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ned Flanders Lol.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Curly hair :/


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Eren Jaeger, the coolest protagonist I've ever seen in anime recently. Talk about willpower, sheesh!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

William Bonney - Good Vibes


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

steve martin and his cat. i think this picture is the back of an album of his. also hotlinking because i don't care.


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm bored as hell and posting too much.

who doesn't know calvin & hobbes honestly?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Kirino - OreImo :heart


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Noomi Rapace in Daisy Diamond


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The fabulous and greatly damaged Rita Hayworth.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
Ew she has holes in her tights lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Rob Zombie, but I went into Paint to shrink him down and wrote I Feel Pretty in pink across his forehead. Because it's Halloween month, I previously had The Exorcist's Regan up there for some Halloween creepiness, with the same phrase (doctored up by someone else.) But since I was listening to Rob Zombie's "Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks and Cannibal Girls," I was motivated to ditch 'Regan,' use RZ as my avatar, put a version of that song title (one which didn't exceed the stupid character limit  ) as my current user title, and changed my background to a scene from the song in 'Beavis and Butthead Do America.' The song's got a good funky beat and the video's psychotically hilarious if you're a B&B fan.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't often feel artsy, so I added an instagram filter....










Best Blue Steel impersonation. (was candid I swears).


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Arnie Cunningham (Christine novel) Sorry for the size


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yea, I did a halloween remix of the one i've had for most of the year.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

cosmicslop said:


> steve martin and his cat. i think this picture is the back of an album of his. also hotlinking because i don't care.


wow. that cat is beautiful. :love2 so rotund. i want to squeeze it and then cuddle it. :mushy


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

merry christmas (this is as festive as i'm gonna get folks)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mine's pretty self-explanatory and reflective of my current overall mood.












shelbster18 said:


>


I've thought this was you all along, Shelb. Now, I'm so confused. ? Either way, beautiful, regal pic.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> Mine's pretty self-explanatory and reflective of my current overall mood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao! xD That's hilarious. I think I've deceived you with my avatar. >=]

And is Santa pooping down a chimney?  Bad Santa.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lady Oscar from the Rose of Versailles.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> lmao! xD That's hilarious. I think I've deceived you with my avatar. >=]
> 
> And is Santa pooping down a chimney?  Bad Santa.


Yes, lol, he was...um...making a delivery, of sorts...But I decided to change it because I think the new one relates to me even more right now.

And yeah, you had me fooled. I thought that you must've gone as a goddess or something for Halloween. She really resembles you. Pretty, Shelb.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

komorikun said:


>


i've noticed your avatar before but now i can see how fat this cat is... poor kitty... why they have to feed them SO much???


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought it was quite funny how the hell are they going to remove those lights from a well fed cat, obv just wound around.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

thet33g said:


>


Beautiful, these are the best cats, a tad vicious mind.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*USAF/USNA Roundel:yes*


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(current)









(previous)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^I really like both of those.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

cafune said:


> (current)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is the 2nd picture from?


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

michael1 said:


>


*2spooky4me*


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Previously, for christmas:


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


>


Who is that, Mucky?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Who is that, Mucky?
> ]


That is _Valentine _from my favorite movie, "_Three Colors: Red_", Charmed.

I would highly recommend that movie.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

michael1 said:


> where is the 2nd picture from?


It's one photograph from a set of seven titled Les Bulles(1998~) by Laurence Demaison


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

cafune said:


> It's one photograph from a set of seven titled Les Bulles(1998~) by Laurence Demaison


Thanks, found it. What an interesting style he has generally.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

michael1 said:


> Thanks, found it. What an interesting style he has generally.


she* (; and yes, I'm *really* drawn to her work (using liquids, reflections and distortions for portraits are kinda my fave).


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Harry + Louis








= Larry :heart


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

JH1983 said:


>


Is that your cat?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Is that your cat?


He was, but he died in 2007. I loved that cat and I love the picture, too.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> He was, but he died in 2007. I loved that cat and I love the picture, too.


Oh sorry to hear that dude, awesome pic.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Oh sorry to hear that dude, awesome pic.


He is adorable, isn't he?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Ya makes me wanna buy a cat and ditch my dog kinda =p


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

blue2 said:


>


*goes on


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

blue_blue said:


> *goes on


......


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My Lord and Savior, Stephanie.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh look. My other avatar above this post. I think Stephanie killed everyone's boner, considering this thread died immediately after her sexy face made its debut.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

velma, u iz such a cutie π.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> velma, u iz such a cutie π.


are you high


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> are you high


Ace is high on life.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yesterday, I went to a gas station to buy lottery tickets, bought a super-sized cherry-limeade Slurpee (lol!) for the first time in a long time, drove away, and pulled the straw out of the wrapper at a stoplight just to find...










It both represents the way I've been feeling about my life: *Of course, * out of all the straws to pick, I grabbed the mutant, misfit straw with one end completely sealed shut, rendering it useless. It figures. :/ Ugh.

But it also represents the way I keep _*wanting*_ to feel about life, the way I keep *trying* to feel about life: Yes, I drew the messed up, useless straw, but I'm also the kind of person who always keeps a pair of scissors in the glove compartment... So I had a solution to the problem. And, while initially annoying, it actually turned out *not* to be that big of a deal. And it was really kind of funny, as I sat there looking at it.

Yeah, that's the way I want to be able to keep looking at life... So even though I came on here today with the plan to change my avatar, maybe I'll keep this misfit straw as my avatar for a while longer after all...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is the largest version I could find of my avatar. Lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## slothex (May 24, 2011)

_


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Danny Tanner feelin larger than life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

from the second ever feature length animated film from chile based upon a comic strip in which a young boy named mampato pelvic thrusts his way into pre columbian rapa nui.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

HA


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

White Tara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mine would be too hard on the eyes!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The full unedited artwork:


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful, yes? :yes


----------



## Timrjackson8 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Steiner of Thule said:


>


behold, the pinnacle of artistic expression


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

altghost said:


> behold, the pinnacle of artistic expression


Oh my lols~ I forgot about having used this avatar.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## KultKing (Mar 28, 2014)

Me behind my Marlboro ace bottle opener :]


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Which part do you want larger?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

"Hellbringers, ready to burn."

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

It's just me taking an aspirin.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Couldn't find a smaller version, sorry. Edit: Oh it shrunk it down for me, that's good.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Close enough....


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


>


Snob.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Snob.


Damn right 

but srs this is my resting face :crying:


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


>


Your image is now something in...Portuguese...or something. :O

ETA, cool, apparently "reality show" in Portuguese or whatever is "reality show."


----------



## SomeOtherDude (Mar 1, 2017)

Arnold Poindexter from Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm Joy. Yeah. I'm Joy now.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

From my favorite movie at the moment, Fish Tank


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

but w/o that weird black line by her hair


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Be quiet! 

You Englishmen&#8230; You're all so ****ing pompous. None of you have got any balls.*


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Red Knight









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Code Vein looks awesome. Putting it as my avatar. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------

